# Service manual for a Stihl KM 130 R?



## kayak1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Wen I went to replace the spark plug the metal loop that connects the spark plug to the coil pulled out.
Part #4 in this diagram:
https://www.diyspareparts.com/parts/stihl/diagrams/km-130/168dc7b9-56d5-4ed0-9142/

I have it an part #3 in the truck waiting for my Stihl dealer to open in the AM. but looking at that diagram it looks like they aren't one part (I thought that it was a single part).

If you don't have the manual but know how to fix this that would be great too.

Thanks -Jason


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 14, 2017)

There are YouTube's. The wire is separate and the sharp point sticks in the wire and you pull it through the boot together.

You can unscrew the wire from the base of the coil and thread the end through the boot. There are different approaches to the same end.


----------



## kayak1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks for the help, I have it working (I hope that I am in the middle of the wire). I do wish that it was a better connection as this doesn't feel the most secure. 

If someone can still share the service manual it would be appreciated. 

Thanks again -Jason


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 14, 2017)

You are asking in the wrong place
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-beg-for-manuals-thread.68615/page-1333


----------



## kayak1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> You are asking in the wrong place
> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/the-beg-for-manuals-thread.68615/page-1333



Thanks, this thread was still great as I am now working. 

I will open a new thread in the correct place. 

Thanks -Jason


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 14, 2017)

No one passing out manuals would have seen it until they just noticed it. I did not want you to have to wait. Backhoelover posted the manuals for someone yesterday maybe (kombi manual)but I could not find the thread. Great you are fixed up.


----------

